# Craftsman/Tecumseh 6HP leaking oil @ top



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a 10 year old Craftsman mower with a 6HP engine 143.996004. It is leaking oil from the top of the engine/ I pulled the flywheel and it apears to me that the either the upper seal or the oil breather has to be the cause. Based on where all the oil is I think it's the top seal a Tecumseh part # 32600

In reading a Tecumseh service manual I have, and I believe that oil is pumped up to the top bearing through the camshaft..so I am assuming that oil under pressure at this seal would be the most likely cause.. I do not have any of the specific tools Tecumseh recommends...oil seal remover, oil seal driver, oil seal protector etc. So I have a couple of questions. 

1. I have no experience with changing this seal. Can I do it without pulling the crankshaft? How would you suggest?
2. Can I do it safely without the Tecumseh factory tools what would you use that might be in my tool box...certain size of deep well socket etc/ 

All Advice Welcome!

Spit


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*Update:*

I went to my local parts store and they convinced me that my shaft seal is probably not the problem. They are sure it's the breather assembly that mounts on the top of the engine. They said that they fail frequently and that the seals seldom fail. I bought the breather and will let you all know.

Spit. 

Still would like to know how any of you would change the top seal without the factory tools.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I also find that more often then not, it's the oil breather leaking rather then the seal. You can change a top seal without any special tools, just use care when removing and reinstalling the seal. If you use a socket, make sure it's open large enough to clear the crankshaft or you could cause damage to the shaft.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Changed the breather tonight let it run...no more leaks. 

Thanks for the input 30 Year Tech. You know it seems like I've been reading good advice from you at this site for almost 10 years now...Sure it's not time for us to call you 40 Year Tech?

Spit


----------

